
Challenge: Go Deeper, Not Wider - NikolaNovak
http://www.raptitude.com/2017/12/go-deeper-not-wider/
======
NikolaNovak
"Don't start, or acquire, anything new. Instead, find the value in what you
already own or what you’ve already started.

Improve skills rather than learning new ones. Consume media you’ve already
stockpiled instead of acquiring more."

